# simple tool belt wanted just to easily slide a milwaukee impact on



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I've just been putting it on my belt or onto my front pocket. Any suggestions for a simple belt? I was looking at the padded klein online but thats all I really came up with.

Would the tape measure holder work? I'm not sure about the width...












Thanks in advance


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I've just been putting it on my belt or onto my front pocket. Any suggestions for a simple belt? I was looking at the padded klein online but thats all I really came up with.
> 
> Would the tape measure holder work? I'm not sure about the width...
> 
> ...


My makita will fit into a tape clip, but its a _bitch_ to get out, so its pretty much a no go.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I've just been putting it on my belt or onto my front pocket. Any suggestions for a simple belt? I was looking at the padded klein online but thats all I really came up with.
> 
> Would the tape measure holder work? I'm not sure about the width...
> 
> ...


http://www.occidentaltoolpouch.com/Occidental-Leather-5520-5-in-1-Tool-Holder-5520.htm


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Is it an M18 impactor? If so, does it have the belt hook on the tool? Mine does and it hooks on a pants pocket of a tool pouch pocket or belt pretty securely. Unless you are jumping up and down or hanging upside down it stays put pretty well. If your tool doesn't have the hook you can order one. It attaches to the 2 tapped bosses on either side of the tool near the battery mount.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The new Klein apron my suit you if you dont want to wear a tool belt.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Buy this. You wont regret it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Buy this. You wont regret it.
> 
> View attachment 17112
> 
> ...


The new M12 fuel drills and drivers have integral belt clips like Scottish Pistols used to.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Buy this. You wont regret it.


Sweet! Reminds me of my 9mm thigh holster I had in Iraq! Bad @ss!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Sweet! Reminds me of my 9mm thigh holster I had in Iraq! Bad @ss!


Theres a company making Kydex drill holsters which look pretty cool.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Disregard, I'm pretty sure you recently posted about an M18 fuel impact, my post is for an M12.

I used to just clip my M18 to the tape holder when I used it, and put the tape on the belt.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> Theres a company making Kydex drill holsters which look pretty cool.


Really? I want one! Any clue who makes it?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

chewy said:


> The new M12 fuel drills and drivers have integral belt clips like Scottish Pistols used to.


Where have you seen them? I'm patiently waiting..............:whistling2:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Sweet! Reminds me of my 9mm thigh holster I had in Iraq! Bad @ss!


How long were you in Iraq ?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

How about this...











http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-233...d=1348197821&sr=8-81&keywords=milwaukee+tools


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Really? I want one! Any clue who makes it?


http://www.pro-fitcarrysystems.com/DCS/


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

wendon said:


> Where have you seen them? I'm patiently waiting..............:whistling2:


I have just seen them on teaser releases on some tool blogs.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> http://www.pro-fitcarrysystems.com/DCS/


That thing is boss. I might need to buy an m12 impact just so I can rock that thing. I wish they made one for my Ridgid 18v impact.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

dronai said:


> How long were you in Iraq ?



A year, April 2003-04.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> That thing is boss. I might need to buy an m12 impact just so I can rock that thing. I wish they made one for my Ridgid 18v impact.


Check out Amazon. Tools and Hardware, drill holster. Many brands and models.


----------

